# Dish or Directv



## jrob529 (Feb 1, 2007)

I am currently a Directv customer who is considering switching to Dish. Does the Dish HD DVR record local channels in HD? Are most Dish customers happy with their service? I'd appreciate any advice.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

jrob529 said:


> I am currently a Directv customer who is considering switching to Dish. Does the Dish HD DVR record local channels in HD? Are most Dish customers happy with their service? I'd appreciate any advice.


yes you can record locals in HD if your local has HD. Customer Service at Dish is years ahead of direct TV even their Customer Service department can use some more improvement.

If you do not wan to pay for sport programs then dish is your new home.


----------



## Packy (Apr 20, 2007)

I actually just switched from DirecTV to Dish yesterday. My wife and I liked DirecTV enough, but we were using an old Tivo (HDVR2) and getting tired of running out of space and only SD programming. That, and I had already replaced the hard drive once when it died (we owned the tivo). We were paying about $54 a month for our basic subscription + the tivo fee.

I had tried numerous times to get an HR20 at a reasonable price. I didn't like that no matter who I called or talked to the HR20 was going to cost me at least $100 to $200, where as with Dish the VIP622 is free, plus seems to be more stable and more capable than the HR20.

I didn't even bother calling DirecTV retention since I was tired of playing games. We're paying only $49 a month for the first 10 months, with the DVR Advantage plan (Top 200, HD, locals, and HD DVR). I was VERY surprised at the price!!

We get 4 HD locals over the dish, and I'm going to plug in an OTA antenna to get other stations like OPB, etc. that Dish doesn't offer. If you're subscribed to local channels, even if they're not in HD, then you get the programming guide and can use that for HD locals that you get over an antenna.

Good luck with your choice! I'm happy with the VIP622, and the wife is getting uset to it very quickly.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

actually neither, get vios tv better hd channels and cheap, I would but its not available to us people in the middle of nowhere


----------



## kdwebsol (Jan 29, 2006)

E* has more HD then D* but look at what each one offers in your area. Less might fit into your programming viewer and actually give you more. I was excited with the VOOM channels on E* but after a few months there really is not that much more to watch on them. 

I live in MA but have the Providence, RI local feed. I do not get any local HD channels with E* and D* offers 2 of the 4. I use an OTA, but that only gives me one tuner to record local HD. That can be a problem for some, on Mondays I have to choose between 24 or Heroes. 

If local sports in HD are important to you then make sure E* offers your local RSN. Again I am in MA and no NESN HD or FSN NE in HD. If you call E* and asked if your RSN will be available in HD and they say yes, I would wait to switch until the station actually goes live. I asked about NESN well over a year ago when I upgraded to HD and I was told it would be available soon. 

I still pay the $20.00 HD fee and have no local HD or RSN in HD. That make me fell a little like I am not getting the same deal as other get.

In all I am very pleased with E* and I have not had any problems with my 622. I do not regret switching from Comcast. 

Could luck with your decision!

Ken


----------



## wlambert38 (Jul 16, 2006)

IMO the single thing that places E*at the top of the list is the reliability and functionality of the VIP622. Actually, I have two 622's which provide plenty of HD space and four tuners (do not have OTA). I find nothing more frustrating than to find that scheduled recordings either do not record or only partially record. I have had no problem with the VIP622. Yes, I would like HD RSN's and Extra Innings, but the SD picture on the VIP622 is excellent, and MLB.com works for me.


----------



## elbodude (Jul 13, 2006)

jrob529 said:


> I am currently a Directv customer who is considering switching to Dish. Does the Dish HD DVR record local channels in HD? Are most Dish customers happy with their service? I'd appreciate any advice.


I made the switch six months ago, and I am VERY glad I did!


----------



## adkcek (Oct 16, 2006)

I stopped tonight on the way home at a local Sat shop to see about switching. They have a showroom with Directv and Dish hooked to a real rear projection Hitatchi 55 inch tv. This worked great for me as I have Mitts RPTV 55 inch for my viewing. I currently have the HD Tivo and will need to change soon and I am trying to figure out the best solution. I watched both services on several different channels and I have to give a little nod to Dishnetwork. Directv seemed to be a little bit brighter picture but the Dishnetwork was a better picture. I had Dishnetwork for several years and only switched two years ago because I wanted to record HD and the 921 was expensive and unreliable at the time. I pickup the locals in HD off an antenna so it doesn't matter if they are available or not on either service. The big question is what will Dish have in the future in the way of more HD as opposed to Directv's promises that are wearing thin. I dont watch football or baseball so either service will be fine. I am glad that several of you are happy with the VIP 622 so as soon as Center Ice programming is over I will make the big decision.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

I switched today due to HR20 issues. Installer is coming Sunday for Americas 250 with HD, cant wait to give E* a try and I hope their Cust Serv is better than D*. Its the main reason Im leaving and if E* ends up sucking, Ill be stuck with Comcast.


----------



## coldmiser (Mar 10, 2007)

I was a DTV sub for 11 years and switched to Dish about 2 months ago. 

My main reason for switching was the customer service. DTV CS has gone completely out the door. When I called them to see what kind of deal they could work out with me for HD w/DVR's, I was told I had to pay full price and asked, "Why would we offer you a deal, we already get your money?" I was stunned. 

A big second for me was Dish offered my locals (except for my Fox channel out of Sacramento) in HD without having to use an OTA. 

So far we've been really satisfied. My only real complaint is with the picture pixalating in both HD/SD. I rarely had picture problems with DTV, but with Dish we get pixalation in almost every show we record. 

Lastly I just miss a couple of the Tivo features, mostly the ability to record a show I've already been watching and get the whole thing and not just from where I hit the record button.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Heres the reason I left D*:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=85901


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

elwaylite said:


> I switched today due to HR20 issues. Installer is coming Sunday for Americas 250 with HD, cant wait to give E* a try and I hope their Cust Serv is better than D*. Its the main reason Im leaving and if E* ends up sucking, Ill be stuck with Comcast.


From the cust service I have gotten while talking to them about switching I can say for me it's not better than D* customer service. Everyone has different experiences with any company. The only way to tell which is best for you is to try them both and decide.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

markrubi said:


> From the cust service I have gotten while talking to them about switching I can say for me it's not better than D* customer service. Everyone has different experiences with any company. The only way to tell which is best for you is to try them both and decide.


Yeah, my biggest issue is having to wait for a tech visit, then having to wait for a dvr shipment. If the tech comes out and it's bad, they should replace it. Especially since I pay a repair plan fee every month. It all stems from the high demand for the HR20, which is not my problem.

I understand things will break, and with sat you'll have to wait a couple of days for a visit. But to wait a couple of days only to wait 3-4 more, is BS.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

coldmiser said:


> I was a DTV sub for 11 years and switched to Dish about 2 months ago.
> 
> Lastly I just miss a couple of the Tivo features, mostly the ability to record a show I've already been watching and get the whole thing and not just from where I hit the record button.


It doesn't belong in this thread, but if you've been watching a show and decide to record, and if you haven't changed the channel since the beginning of a show on for less than 1 hr, if you hit Options, it gives you choices: record the remainder, record from the beginning, extend the end after the end of the show, or manual end. I usually just rewind to the beginning of the show and select Record--then I know I have the entire show.

Hope that helps.

Back to this thread--I haven't had D*, but I've had a 622 since February 2006. It has worked extremely well, with only a few glitches in all that time. I have never lost a recording, nor has it failed to record when expected. I'm in a small area in the Midwest, so my locals aren't available in HD via satellite, but I get SD via satellite and have the OTA tuner for an HD broadcast which serves me just fine for now. I also have a Pocketdish, so I can't download HD shows onto it anyway.

In general, I think that if you want more sports all the time, D* may be the best for you. I like movies, and I think E* has the best line-up for that.

Good luck with your choice.


----------



## jas88 (Feb 8, 2007)

My only gripe with DISH vs. DTV is that Dish seems much more susceptible to video and audio getting out of sync.


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

wlambert38 said:


> IMO the single thing that places E*at the top of the list is the reliability and functionality of the VIP622.


I agree.

Being a 6 year D* customer it was time to look at some HD programming to match our HDTV. Given our LESS than satisfactory SD reciever from D* (the R15) and the reading about all the hassle the HR20 guys were experiencing at D* we took the plunge with E* and the 622. Never have looked back, and don't question our decision.

The cost per month was a bit more due to the fact the wife HAD to have the Science channel which is not in the top 200 and only available in the top 250 but all in all we are happy to have made the change from a DVR hardware standpoint.

-Funk


----------



## machesked (May 2, 2007)

jas88 said:


> My only gripe with DISH vs. DTV is that Dish seems much more susceptible to video and audio getting out of sync.


There is currently a issue with the 118.7 satellite, which provides hd locals. After going to many customer houses and see both directv and dish network hd locals, I believe that the best way to get you hd locals is still through a off air antenna. Believe it or not, the locals will look better as long as you have a decent size antenna outdoors. But remember you have to have a high definition receiver. You can even take the antenna off the back of a dual tuner receiver and stick it on and cable/antenna in port and the locals will come in pretty decent. All you have to do is scan for locals under the menu button. Give it a try it is free.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

machesked said:


> There is currently a issue with the 118.7 satellite, which provides hd locals. After going to many customer houses and see both directv and dish network hd locals, I believe that the best way to get you hd locals is still through a off air antenna. Believe it or not, the locals will look better as long as you have a decent size antenna outdoors. But remember you have to have a high definition receiver. You can even take the antenna off the back of a dual tuner receiver and stick it on and cable/antenna in port and the locals will come in pretty decent. All you have to do is scan for locals under the menu button. Give it a try it is free.


I agree, when I am home I watch all evening programming that I can OTA (antenna to tv direct). After just coming from D*, I can say that feature wise the 622 is lacking slightly compared to the HR20 at this stage, I cannot comment on reliability yet. BUT, E*'s channel lineup is better and their HD looks good.


----------



## allargon (May 3, 2007)

jrob529 said:


> I am currently a Directv customer who is considering switching to Dish. Does the Dish HD DVR record local channels in HD? Are most Dish customers happy with their service? I'd appreciate any advice.


The Dish HD DVR even records OTA HD. I don't have local HD channels coming down through the dish. My local HD channels come in OTA through my rabbit ears. Therefore, I still get local reception during nasty thunderstorms. (TWC went out on clear days. So, I'm not throwing pebbles at Dish.)

My only complaint about the 622 is that it still fills up too quickly--only 30 hours of HD?  (I should void my warranty and swap the HD with one of those TB HD's. LOL!)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

allargon said:


> My only complaint about the 622 is that it still fills up too quickly--only 30 hours of HD?  (I should void my warranty and swap the HD with one of those TB HD's. LOL!)


Reports are that doesn't work ... the size of the "My Recordings" space is hard coded and doesn't increase regardless of actual hard drive installed. So putting a 1TB HD in (if it worked at all) would only serve to increase your "Movies on Demand" storage - not your "My Recordings" storage.


----------



## putabengali (Apr 28, 2007)

James Long said:


> Reports are that doesn't work ... the size of the "My Recordings" space is hard coded and doesn't increase regardless of actual hard drive installed. So putting a 1TB HD in (if it worked at all) would only serve to increase your "Movies on Demand" storage - not your "My Recordings" storage.


that's exactly right, it will start deleting stuff after 30 hours regardless of how big the HD is


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

E*'s first DVR was 30 hours ... in SD. I still have one of those (a 501).
30 hours isn't bad. Although more space is always preferable!


----------



## gintzj (Jan 4, 2007)

dish is the best and over Direct

Serrvice and HD and quality of service


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

I switched from D* after being a customer of theirs for like 12+ years. Mostly it was about customer service, after installation problems with an HR20. 

Who knows if Dish's customer service is any better? So far I don't have any problems that I've had to deal with that are on the level of those I had with Direct. The couple of customer service issues I have had in the past three months have been quickly and easily resolved at Dish without any problems at all.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Mr.72 said:


> I switched from D* after being a customer of theirs for like 12+ years. Mostly it was about customer service, after installation problems with an HR20.
> 
> Who knows if Dish's customer service is any better? So far I don't have any problems that I've had to deal with that are on the level of those I had with Direct. The couple of customer service issues I have had in the past three months have been quickly and easily resolved at Dish without any problems at all.


First reason I switched from D* to E* was the fact I was heading towards my 4th HR20 and tech's are not allowed to give you one off the truck. Waiting 2-3 days on a service call, then another 2-3 for shipment is major BS when that is your ONLY receiver.

Second reason is I should have went with E* in the first place. Before I moved I had them for 14 mo's and never had one issue.


----------



## vondolgb (May 7, 2007)

I cancelled my D* subscription after 15 years. You might check with D* after you cancel in a month or two. Seems they have a problem actually closing accounts and you might find that you are still being billed for service but not receiving a statement in the mail. I have a friend that received a collection notice from a agency after cancelling D* a year later and it seems that D* continued to charge monthly service fees. You would think that this type of pratice would be the exception but I wonder ??


----------

